# Snowboard Slopestyle - X Games Aspen



## Robisten8 (Dec 18, 2012)

Basketball is ridiculous. I hate the sport!!! It takes 10 minutes to finish the last minute of a game. Last nights game was even worse than today's with the timeouts and fouls stopping the clock.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Robisten8 said:


> Basketball is ridiculous. I hate the sport!!! It takes 10 minutes to finish the last minute of a game. Last nights game was even worse than today's with the timeouts and fouls stopping the clock.


I know last night was terrible!:blink:


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

So far all of the runs have been solid. These guys are good, that's for sure.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I say that run by Parrot wins it.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Extremo said:


> I say that run by Parrot wins it.


Amazing run.
McMorris better?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nvm, McMo just killed it.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Nvm, McMo just killed it.


Yeah!:thumbsup::yahoo::thumbsup:


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

god.. honestly i have more problems with taking a shit at the morning than mark has with triples


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

bpowder said:


> god.. Honestly i have more problems with taking a shit at the morning than mark has with triples


lol!

....


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

bpowder said:


> god.. honestly i have more problems with taking a shit at the morning than mark has with triples


Hahahahahaha:laugh::eusa_clap:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL at shaun messing up on a basic 270 on first hit. I guess McMo was right he doesnt ride rails!


:bowdown:McMos victory run


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

And McMo kills it again.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

victory lap - killing it even more haha

kinda dissapointed tbh.. was hoping to see some classy stylish tricks again in that last run


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

bpowder said:


> victory lap - killing it even more haha
> 
> kinda dissapointed tbh.. was hoping to see some classy stylish tricks again in that last run


Same here but he was definitely doing that to prove a point!


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

think Mr. white will mess up on pipe?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

seant46 said:


> Same here but he was definitely doing that to prove a point!


With authority.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Shaun knew it too but I gotta give him a little credit he went over and congratulated McMo after which is nice to see.


----------



## outofcontrol (Jan 9, 2013)

seant46 said:


> I gotta give him a little credit he went over and congratulated McMo after which is nice to see.


It's nice to see, but that's just good sportmanship. I think it's normal to congratulate someone who stomped a winning run.
I must say it's very nice to see our Seppe on the podium :yahoo:


----------

